# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Excel Forum was Down, Running fine NOW!

## EFmanagement

Hello All,

This is to inform you all that Excel Forum was down for a few minutes due to some technical problem but the issue is resolved now and the forum is once again up and running properly.

Thank you for your patience.
Team Excel Forum

----------


## rorya

> the forum is once again up and running *properly*.



Well, running like it normally does, anyway.

----------


## TMS

> Well, running like it normally does, anyway.



Mmmm ... Like the odd long pause, and the attempts at double posting ...

----------


## rorya

Exactly. "Normal service has been resumed" would have been more accurate.  :Smilie:

----------

